# Nubian due April 24th



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

My Nubian started laying around Friday moaning and groaning not eating very much walking very funny like it hurts . Is this normal ? She has kidded a set of twins but not with me . Is there anything I can do ?


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is this normal should I be concerned?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp?


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't check it like I said she won't let u near her . Now I did notice her stomach sucks in and then all you see is hoofs kicking and moving around.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just was in barn she is standing an like stomping her ft and looks like she is trying to push will keep posted ...


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Without being close to her I think it would be hard to tell if it was normal to check temp, ligaments, eyelids.

I have does that don't have really any signs leading up to kidding... and some does that make a big production. Its really like humans. If this is your first time with her it can be hard to tell.

Maybe offer her some of her favorite feed with molasses


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree try to check ligs. And don't leave her alone just in case


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Update please


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well she isn't doing good .. Called 3 vets said to call back to get appt . Her temp is 98.3 she won't eat hay or anything


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She might have Ketosis!!!!! get 120 to 180ml of glycerine with equal water down her ASAP


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have got to get her temp up. Her rumen is shutting down.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vets here now will keep u posted thanks for everything everyone


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hope everything turn out alright!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she today?


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry I haven't posted but wanted to thank everyone for them trying to help. When vet came we were out in barn till almost 4 am it was awful we tried everything and Almond was such a fighter but she lost her battle the vet tried to save her and her babies after Almond passed he did csection but unfortunately the babies were already gone the vet said for couple days . Te vet explained the kids were de vacating in the sacs which caused her to get a massive infection and said there was nothing I could have done . If the kids would have survived Almond would have had triplets 1-girl very very tiny and 2- boys very very huge . I also would like to throw this out there I had called 3 vets cuz outs was out of town but anyways when I called they were very rude ignorant acted like I was a bother and told me they wouldn't come out I was blowing things out of proportion and to call tomorrow morning and maybe they could get me in . I am so devistated and distraught over this and you can't help but to blame yourself even if everything was done for her . I no I shouldn't think like this but if I wouldn't have bred her she wouldn't have died . Rest in peace my beautiful Almond Joy ...


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Im so sorry! I can't believe she declined so quickly.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes I am still in shock over this . This is my first time loosing one of my babies


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Some vets are real jerks.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

:rose::rose::rose::rose: I'm so so sorry to hear what you & your doe went through! It can take a while to adjust to such a traumatic loss--we understand! 

I don't understand vets being that way... I had the same sort of responses when I needed one to come out just the other day--they don't care at all! Luckily my goat was able to recover with advice from the wonderful people here on TGS. I hope I never have to face a serious problem like you did, now that I know I'll be on my own!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

